

US Fleet Tracking forces Tech Collaborative to close - trees planted in protest - okccoco
http://www.indiegogo.com/okccoco-tree

======
okccoco
Local news reporting on the issue: [http://newsok.com/downtown-oklahoma-citys-
co-working-collabo...](http://newsok.com/downtown-oklahoma-citys-co-working-
collaborative-closes-blames-lawsuit/article/3714949)

------
DataChomp
Was surprised to hear it on local NRP this morning. Pretty crappy situation
for us in the community.

~~~
thirtysixthspan
Is there a link to that report?

~~~
DataChomp
<http://kgou.org> I hit them up on their contact form saying I heard their bit
this morning but don't have anything to read online for more info.

------
groovecoder
Another side of the story: [http://blog.newsok.com/okccentral/2012/10/04/us-
fleet-tracki...](http://blog.newsok.com/okccentral/2012/10/04/us-fleet-
tracking-timeline/)

------
ericboehs
The worst part is they tried to settle for more than US Fleet tracking donated
and US Fleet tracking declined.

------
jdonley83
It's sad to see yet another small business crushed by the litigation of a
large corporation.

------
StaceyEC
It's a pretty sad situation. I've been bummed since I found out the CoCo was
closing.

------
okccoco
more news <http://t.co/SaeQwf6Q>

